# Front Range to Jackson



## dvanhouten (Dec 29, 2003)

Anyone headed from the Front Range/Fort Collins to Jackson/Driggs anytime soon? paddle247 at hotmail.com or 208-705-7850. Seeking space for me, dog & ski gear. I'll help with gas & might be able to provide floor space in Driggs for a couple of nights.

Doug


----------

